# Round 2: Slingshot Inquisition



## Dayhiker

No-one expects the Slingshot Inquisition!

And the next thing you know, your name is called and you're on the spot for twenty questions.

This is the thread where prominent forum members, known for their contribution to the community, shooting skill, craftsmanship, humour, character or any other interesting traits can be interrogated by the SSF population and share a little bit about themselves. It's a bit like a "Roast".

This is how it goes:


Now I'll (Dayhiker) nominate the next "Target" and pose the first question
Members can ask their own questions on any number of subjects
The Target can answer any of the questions and ignore inappropriate ones until they've answered 20 questions
Members can discuss the answers as long as they stay on topic
The Target can then nominate the next target and ask the first question
The new Target takes the spotlight and it all begins again

To keep things civilised:

*Question Rules:*


Ask only one question each and give other people a chance to ask their questions before you ask another
You don't have to wait for the Target to answer existing questions before asking yours
Stay away from Politics, Religion, Sexuality and other possible embarrassment, harassment or controversy. Awkward is ok 
Make your question clear, easily understandable and answerable
Don't ask things that could get people in trouble
Don't be a douche

*Target Rules:*


Answer questions in order where possible and number each one 1-20
Answer them individually or several at once as you see fit
Only skip questions that could be controversial, troublesome etc
Answer with as much detail as you like, but avoid one-worders or novels
Don't drag it out too long - a day or two should be enough to get through 20
If necessary, check with your nominated Target that they're up for the job of taking over

*Example question topics:*


What's your: Real first name, home town, profession, passion etc
What's your favourite: slighshot, team, place to visit, food, TV show etc
What do you do for: a job, fun, burning time, etc
Slingshot: grip, bands, ammo, targets, hunting etc
What would you do if: insert scenario here...

I Nominate Mr. Cool himself: Btoon. And here is my first question.

Mr. Btoon: What else do you like to do besides make incredible slingshots and shoot them?


----------



## Btoon84

Wow, Sir Dayhiker I am honored you have selected me for this cool game. What fun!

#1 "What else do I like to do besides make incredible slingshots and shoot them?" from Dayhiker

- In no particular order things I like to do...... I really enjoy hiking and camping, being outdoors, playin with my dog, canoeing, bird watching/listening.

I really fill my free time with slingshots these days. Not much else. 

I did start a thread a while back that detailed some of the crafts I did before slingshots http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17406-before-i-made-slingshots-please-participate-if-you-can/?hl=%2Bwhat+%2Bbefore+%2Bslingshots

As far as what ELSE I do, well I work. I'm a Paramedic and I work 24hr shifts on an ambulance. Work 24hrs.... Off 48hrs. Rinse and Repeat. I sand and debark naturals, do file/rasp work and everything in between all while sitting in the ambulance waiting for a call....


----------



## trobbie66

Hey Btoon , I hope you have to wait long time,but glad there are people like you when TSHTF!! How many catties have you crafted since getting the bug?


----------



## treefork

Btoon! How did you come up with that band cut jig? The laser cut slot and all.


----------



## Dayhiker

Brandon, what kind of music do you like best, and who's your favorite artist/group?


----------



## Imperial

ever try riding one of them floridian gators ? and i mean the animal not the women. :rofl:


----------



## Btoon84

#2 "How many catties have you crafted since getting the bug?" -Trobbie66

Wow good question. I did a count of everything I made that was here. Then I tried to estimate what I had made and sent away in trades and gifts... then A few I've sold to friends/coworkers.

I think the grand total is right around 100 so far. That's completed slings. Theres probably 15 or 20 in different stages of completion.

#3 "How did you come up with that band cut jig? The laser cut slot and all." - Treefork

I had been using a ruler at first when cutting bands. I sucked at it. Then while at a craft store looking through the mats and see through quilting cutting mats, I got the idea to use a quilting cutting guide for a straight line, the gutting guide I bought only had an 8inch straight line... so i used that for a while, then I thought.... hey, I bet my buddy's laser could make one of these out of acrylic.... So BAM, there we go.

#4 "what kind of music do you like best, and who's your favorite artist/group?"- Dayhiker

I love music. All kinds of music. Right now, my favorite artist is ASTRONAUTALIS. Local white talented rapper/hip hop/rock/awesome guy from Jacksonville, a little north of me.

Check him out. Please.











#5 "ever try riding one of them floridian gators?" -Imperial

I encounter gators from time to time. I don't ride em' don't fu*k with em'. Canoe past em quite a bit. They're chill usually.


----------



## M.J

#6:

Why did you choose that crazy Giraffe Beetle (which is awesome, btw) as your sigil?


----------



## Btoon84

#6 "Why did you choose that crazy Giraffe Beetle (which is awesome, btw) as your sigil?" - MJ

I have always had a thing for bugs as long as I can remember. When younger, for biology whatnots I did a couple reports on crazy bugs, while researching some possibilities, I came across the Madagascar Giraffe Weevil. It was love at first sight. Since then, it's been a favorite bug and I even have a specimen that my girl tracked down for me. Mounted and framed. I have never been on a forum but when deciding on an avatar, I knew that it had to be something unique. The bug was the only choice in my book. I even have this awesome picture that a talented artist friend (Angelia Santistevan) drew for me in exchange for a slingshot. I've never shown it before but I figure, nows the perfect time!


----------



## ash

Mr B - Something I've been wondering since I heard people name-drop you in their shooting vids... How do you pronounce your screen name and where does the Toon part come from? Bee-Toon or Bittoon or something else?


----------



## Btoon84

#7 "Something I've been wondering since I heard people name-drop you in their shooting vids... How do you pronounce your screen name and where does the Toon part come from? Bee-Toon or Bittoon or something else?" - ASH

Well, it is Bee-Toon. B for Brandon. Toon for Cartoon.

ORIGIN: My first real job was busing tables at a local Chili's. (about 12years ago) Got in good with a couple guys there. Hung out. Smoked. Played a lot of Xbox. Those were the days. Anyhow, I guess I was a bit rambunctious, spastic, animated, funny whatever. But they started calling me "toon" (think looney toon) and it quickly became BTOON. I've kept the nickname since then.


----------



## Dayhiker

Toon, you's cooler than I thought... What can you tell us about your slingshot tools?


----------



## Btoon84

#8 "What can you tell us about your slingshot tools?" - Sir Dayhiker

Most of them are garage sale/craigslist purchases. When I want something I start my searching, I'm usually pretty patient and can wait for a good deal. With that said. I have A craftsman 14' bandsaw. But before that I had a skill scroll saw, and before that, a skill jigsaw for cutting out boards. I have the usual rasps/files. I use 3M "sandblaster" sandpaper and blocks. I really like the sanding blocks. For shaping these babies, I have a porter cable belt sander and a rigid spindle sander. I use the belt sander to get through the meat and potatoes of the wood stock and give it the general shape also to round over my edges (light touches here), then take it to the spindle sander and even everything out. For carving, I have a Mora Companion and a couple flex cut knives and for band grooves I either use a file or I have a small v groove palm gouge that I like a lot. Hm, that's pretty much it. Lots of sandpaper. I like sanding. I find it relaxing. For the most part


----------



## flippinout

#9

Mr. Toon,

I noticed that you are dedicated BB shooter. What is it about small ammo that you like so much?


----------



## Btoon84

#9- "I noticed that you are dedicated BB shooter. What is it about small ammo that you like so much?" - Nathan

Ok, I really tried to think this out. First off, when you can get a catapult (You like that I called it a catapult?? :naughty: ) Anyway, when you can get a catapult rigged up with a bandset that matches the small size/weight of the ammo, shooting BB's becomes really fun. I imagine a lot of folks, if they attempt to shoot BB's, probably are using too powerful bands with a too heavy of a pouch. It is possible to get these factors dialed in very nicely for BB shooting (.177cal/4.5mm) I shoot a 3/4 butterfly draw and I'm able to get these BB's travelin' over 300fps easily. With that speed, these BB's have a very flat trajectory. Like flat out to around 25m prolly. Full butterfly draw could get you flat out to probably 30m. BB's haul butt. The draw weight of your bands is nothing, you're able to hold your hands very still. I am amazed at the accuracy one can get with a BB shooter. I enjoy the stump shooting type of shooting at random things, cans, spoons whatever. I rarely shoot into a catchbox. I fling BB's all over the place and I also don't worry too much about damaging everything. I mean, you still gotta be mindful of what you're shooting at but c'mon, it's a BB. I have seen some pretty radical ricochets and I do wear safety glasses when shooting BB's if I'm shooting at anything closer than 10m. BB's are great because they are cheap too. Ok, that's about all I have to say about that.... :wave:


----------



## ash

Big B - Got any cool paramedic stories?


----------



## Imperial

assuming you enjoy an adult beverage-

have you ever gotten so drunk that you tried shooting the full moon out of the sky with your slingshot ?

assuming you dont enjoy adult beverages-

do you ever wish you did, just so you can have more can targets ?


----------



## Dayhiker

Mr. 'Toon, is there anything that you do just for the exercise?


----------



## Btoon84

#10 "Big B - Got any cool paramedic stories?" - Ashdude

I do. I have been in the business for.... going on 7 years. Now when you say "cool" paramedic stories.... there are a few that come to mind. But there are also a few that are just down right crazy. And most I don't think are forum appropriate. I can say, the most unusual stories are usually ones involving those patients with some sort of mental illness/instability. Have been in the presence of more than a handful of people that are legit crazy. Like, carrying on conversations with plastic bags crazy. And then there's the speaking in tongues and doing kung fu in the cigar shop crazy, eating cigars... doing high kicks and punch combos. We have to (in conjunction with police) wrestle and sedate these people, tie them to the stretcher and take them to the hospital. I did have one guy jump out of the back of my moving ambulance. He wasn't tied down... lesson learned. (he was not injured) ((we weren't going that fast))

Saves are cool. People that were dead, or dang close. Bringin' em back is always fun. Doesn't happen as often as it does on TV... but it's still cool. Couple kids pulled from pools. People with really bad allergic reactions. Quite a few drug OD folks (Heroin/opiates) and a handful of older folks.

Shocking people is cool. Some heart dysrhythmias can be lethal if not shocked very soon after onset. Nothing quite like slapping the pads on someone's chest and telling them..... "you're gonna feel like a horse kicked you in the chest...." BOOM. The pain subsides quickly and the person is so relieved to feel better that they forget you just hit them with 100j of energy.

Car accidents fascinate me. The exchange of energy that takes place and the result of that is a form of art. My condolences to those who have lost loved ones in car accidents... I've been in a handful myself so I know first hand what kind of energy transfer is possible. I've seen a car in a tree. I've seen cars under trucks. I've also seen a person in a tree thrown from a car. Some of the worst things I've seen are from car accidents/motorcycle accidents. Those calls aren't necessarily cool at all. But they smack you in the face with adrenaline. Nothing like seeing a guy who has just been ejected from his vehicle laying there bent up like a pretzel, looking at you and asking "what happened?"

But normally, day to day business... is just simple nice and easy stuff. Most people in this area abuse the EMS system, they take ambulance rides to the hospital for things that do not necessarily warrant a 911 call or ambulance ride. We can't refuse transport to the ER for anyone. SO, "you call, we haul". I just got off shift an hour ago... I worked 24hours. Had 4 calls. Shot slingshots most of the day. Not bad.


----------



## Btoon84

#11 "have you ever gotten so drunk that you tried shooting the full moon out of the sky with your slingshot ?" - Imperial

I do drink. Not often. But I enjoy a good beer (Guinness and Murphy's are tops) I also like a Dogfish 120minute IPA or a jack n coke. Or a Jack...

As far as shooting the full moon.... I can say on a camping trip last year with a head full of serotonin, I shot at the moon. It was however a waxing crescent.


----------



## Btoon84

#12 "Mr. 'Toon, is there anything that you do just for the exercise?" - The Great Dayhiker

Hm, weird question DH it could go a couple ways  Physically, I don't really exercise just to exercise. I'm active enough with the things that I just flat out enjoy doing that I don't consider it exercise  make sense? I don't lift weights or run or any of that stuff. I used to play racquetball a lot. Love playing but I just moved on to other things.... However mentally, I guess I do exercise. But I call that fun too. Exercising just for the exercising just sounds like work


----------



## ash

I guess that answer makes this post totally irrelevant then...


----------



## ash

Monsieur Toonage

Who would win in a fight between a Giraffe Weevil and a Giant Weta?


----------



## treefork

Dude. Jessica Biel or Jessica Alba ? LOL


----------



## Imperial

if you were a medical instrument, what would you be ?


----------



## Btoon84

#13 "Who would win in a fight between a Giraffe Weevil and a Giant Weta?" - Ashmaster 1000

Well, those wetas are scary. and Huge. I'm sure if it came down to it, sadly enough, a giant weta would destroy the GW.  The GW are tiny little bugs. Like stand on the tip of your finger tiny. They are lovers.... not fighters 

#14 "Dude. Jessica Biel or Jessica Alba?" - Treefork the Cool

Wow, great question. Tough question. Can I say BOTH!!!??? Hmmmm, if I had to pick...........









#15 "if you were a medical instrument, what would you be?" - Imperial Awesomness

I'd be a laryngoscope. IN YO MOUTH FOOL!


----------



## Imperial

laryngoscope . . . :question: :iono: i think i have an idea what it is, just by looking at the words, but im going to the google library just to be sure. well played B . . . well played :thumbsup:


----------



## ash

B2000 - Where is your favourite place to escape to?


----------



## Btoon84

#16 "Where is your favourite place to escape to?" - Ash Canbuildanything

My workshop comes to mind. I am not well traveled. Most of the places I want to go to, I have not yet been. I really enjoy a section of the FL trail in Ocala National Forest, the Juniper Prairie Wilderness. 14,283 protected acres. No trucks, no atv's, no dirtbikes.... It's where I like to hike the most in FL. The book "The Yearling" written by Marjorie Kinnan Rawlings, takes place in that very patch of forest.


----------



## ash

Weekend coming up, B... What have you got planned for the weekend? (or whichever equivalent days you have off)


----------



## M.J

Toonster:
If you could have any car, what would you pick and why?


----------



## Btoon84

#17 "What have you got planned for the weekend?" - Ash

Well, I've just put an offer in on my first home. Wish me luck, going back and forth with sellers trying to come to an agreement. Gonna be lasering some band jigs.... and In between all that.... probably making a slingshot 

#18 "If you could have any car, what would you pick and why?" - MJ

Does this count as a "car"? If so, there ya go. I don't think I have to say why....


----------



## e~shot

#19 B... How you print the makers mark on your slingshots?


----------



## Dayhiker

Btoon84 said:


> #17 "What have you got planned for the weekend?" - Ash
> 
> Well, I've just put an offer in on my first home. Wish me luck, going back and forth with sellers trying to come to an agreement. Gonna be lasering some band jigs.... and In between all that.... probably making a slingshot
> 
> #18 "If you could have any car, what would you pick and why?" - MJ
> 
> Does this count as a "car"? If so, there ya go. I don't think I have to say why....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original.jpg


Yeah, dude, you do gotta say why. h34r:

... and #20 : Batman, Superman, Spiderman, or Beyonce?


----------



## Btoon84

#19 "How you print the makers mark on your slingshots?" - ESHOT the Great

My makers mark is laser engraved. I'm lucky enough to have a friend (SEFTactical) that has a laser.

I can direct you to an earlier post that shows the process and links my buddy's website. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15834-playing-around-with-a-makers-mark/?hl=logo

#20 "Batman, Superman, Spiderman, or Beyonce?" - Dayhiker

Beyonce is a beast. She could probably take all 3.









wow. I'm done! Cool :king: that was fun

I will now contact the next prospect.... stay tuned.


----------



## AlmightyOx

OH SNAP! Who's next?


----------



## Imperial

Btoon84 said:


> #19 "How you print the makers mark on your slingshots?" - ESHOT the Great
> 
> My makers mark is laser engraved. I'm lucky enough to have a friend (SEFTactical) that has a laser.
> 
> I can direct you to an earlier post that shows the process and links my buddy's website. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15834-playing-around-with-a-makers-mark/?hl=logo
> 
> #20 "Batman, Superman, Spiderman, or Beyonce?" - Dayhiker
> 
> Beyonce is a beast. She could probably take all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o-BEYONCE-570.jpg
> 
> wow. I'm done! Cool :king: that was fun
> 
> I will now contact the next prospect.... stay tuned.


she is a strong woman


----------



## Hrawk

So....

BTOON has asked me to be the next victim participant in the inquisition.

Not sure what I'm getting myself into here, but I said yes anyway.

So do I start a new thread, wait for Btoon to start it or just continue on from here ?


----------



## ash

Originally I planned for them all to run within the same thread, but I didn't clarify that and each has been in a new thread. If you carry on from here and a Mod can merge the threads, that would be good.

PS, BToon gets to ask the first question.


----------



## Hrawk

No probs, I'll wait for his first question...

In the meantime, beer, redheads, 100 duck sized horses, ribbed, peppermint, oral, Ford, MDMA, Winfield Blue, Nvidia, Bandsaw, Boardcut, Purple, Thurday..... That should answer all the obvious questions . . .


----------



## M.J

Hrawk said:


> No probs, I'll wait for his first question...
> 
> In the meantime, beer, redheads, 100 duck sized horses, ribbed, peppermint, oral, Ford, MDMA, Winfield Blue, Nvidia, Bandsaw, Boardcut, Purple, Thurday..... That should answer all the obvious questions . . .


Forget the Inquisition, the real fun would be making up questions to go with those answers :lol:


----------



## Btoon84

Alrighty then, Hrawk is UP ON THE BLOCK! :king: (sorry for the delay, been busy buying a house!)

#1- Hrawk, which would you rather live with and why, A gorilla that knows sign language or a dog that sings lullabies?


----------



## Hrawk

Totally the gorilla. Some of the signs for curse words and insults are pretty graphic. Now imagine them coming from a 600lb silverback in the passengers seat whilst on a road trip.


----------



## ash

#2 H-Dawg - On this road trip..... Who is in the back seat and where are you all going?


----------



## Hrawk

Nobody is in the back seat. The rear seats need to be folded down so the 15" subs can fire through from the boot.

Where we're going is irrelevant as it's the journey that's important, not the destination.


----------



## ash

Okeeee.... You and a gorilla going for a ride, nowhere in particular... just... because.

I suppose the answers; beer, ribbed, oral, Ford and MDMA cover the rest of that story, so I'll carefully change the subject... 

#3 - How did you come to be living in Australia?


----------



## quarterinmynose

Hey Hrawk, When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you grew up, and what do you think of that now?


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> #3 - How did you come to be living in Australia?


Whanganui is not the most exciting place in the world to live. Nice scenery and all but the night life sux. Mind you, I did not have much to do with the decision being in diapers and all at the time.


----------



## Hrawk

quarterinmynose said:


> Hey Hrawk, When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you grew up, and what do you think of that now?


From about 8 years on I was obsessed with computers and tech. Anything in that field would do.

What do I think of that now ? Pass me your laptop, a can of petrol and some matches, I'll show you what I think.


----------



## Imperial

kill, [email protected]@k, marry-

alyson hanigan










laura prepon










christina hendricks


----------



## Hrawk

Hanigan : Fornicate - Just once I'd like to be that flute.

Prepon : Kill - D*mn hippies

Hendricks : Marry - I'm just mad about saffron, evil redhead with such awesome, um, personalities


----------



## Dayhiker

Mr. Hrawk: I know you just took some tests. How did they go? Are you a full-fledged engineer now?


----------



## Hrawk

Dayhiker said:


> Mr. Hrawk: I know you just took some tests. How did they go? Are you a full-fledged engineer now?


Not yet but it's getting close. Another 3 or 4 months maybe or at least by the end of the year (fingers crossed).

I've finished all the CNC stuff including 2D/3D cam. Hand tools, mechanical cutting, lathe, mill, shaper, hand, surface and cylindrical grinding, and a heap of other modules.

Just have advanced lathe (tapered and multi start thread cutting etc), advanced mill (gear hobbing/cutting, dividing heads etc), EDM wire cutting, heavy fabrication (welding) and fluid power (pistons, cylinders etc) to go.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Hrawk said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Hrawk: I know you just took some tests. How did they go? Are you a full-fledged engineer now?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but it's getting close. Another 3 or 4 months maybe or at least by the end of the year (fingers crossed). I've finished all the CNC stuff including 2D/3D cam. Hand tools, mechanical cutting, lathe, mill, shaper, hand, surface and cylindrical grinding, and a heap of other modules. Just have advanced lathe (tapered and multi start thread cutting etc), advanced mill (gear hobbing/cutting, dividing heads etc), EDM wire cutting, heavy fabrication (welding) and fluid power (pistons, cylinders etc) to go.
Click to expand...

Wow.. so Hrawk having said that who would win in a fight between The Terminator and RoboCop?


----------



## ash

Mr Hrawk - Please describe for the court*, your surroundings on the day** in question, at the time of the crime***.

* = us

** = today

*** = when you stepped into the world outside this morning


----------



## Hrawk

bullseyeben! said:


> Wow.. so Hrawk having said that who would win in a fight between The Terminator and RoboCop?


A tough question but it really comes down to which model Terminator we are talking about. I'll answer separately for each based on the original T800 (Arnie), the new and improved T1000 (Robert Patrick).

*Robocop vs T800*

Robocop wins by TKO in the third round. The T800 has only acquired a 9mm pistol and his in build medical database has no information on cyborgs and does not know vitals. With robocops titanium alloy armor protects him from the 9mm rounds, his human brain overridies the prime directive he manages to disable the T800's neural net processor rendering him useless. His human emotions stop him from total obliteration with his inbuilt machine pistols and typical hollywood style endless supply of ammo.

*Robocop vs T1000*

T1000 wins by KO 23 seconds into the first round. Robocops bullets pass right through the T1000's poly-mimetic alloy while the T1000 forms a large set of pincers and literally tears robocop into 14 pieces. The T1000 then morphes into an adult Kenyan African American man and goes on to become the first black leader of the United States of America.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Lol well thought through..


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> Mr Hrawk - Please describe for the court*, your surroundings on the day** in question, at the time of the crime***.
> 
> * = us
> 
> ** = today
> 
> *** = when you stepped into the world outside this morning


Nah, I'll make this a bit more interesting for you.

*you guys

** March 30, 2008

*** When my front door was almost kicked in

Well it was your pretty average Sunday morning. Woke up around 6:30am with the sun pounding down on my face through the window. Rolled over onto the wife and dealt with the usual morning wood. 28 seconds later grabbed the remote, turned on the TV and changed the channel to ABC to watch RAGE.

About 7:45 there was what sounded like a small truck smashing into my front door. I jumped up, threw a gown on and went to see what the @#[email protected] was going on.

Well I opened the front door to be greeted by 2 federal cops, 4 uniformed local police and 5 customs officials, one of them was shoving a warrant in my face while 2 of the uniforms had side arms drawn.

Sh*t just got real. Turns out my recent history of 'imports' had drawn considerable attention to myself and justified a raid / search / seizure of all my property. Oh well, invite them in and put the kettle on.

The next 6 hours was pretty standard for this type of scenario. The uniforms had left after I didn't answer the door holding an AK47 and the customs guys proceeded to turn over every cupboard, box and drawer in the place (and the roof cavity, under the house, vehicles etc). Me and the she devil (wife) sat in the lounge room watching TV and talking with the feds. Really cool guys those two. The highlight of the day happened around 10am when one of the customs guys while inspecting a small pocket knife managed to cut his thumb to the bone and bled out all over our nice white carpet. CRKT Roll locks are a b*tch to open if you don't know how. Oh yeah, thanks for the new carpet Australian Customs 

A short time later, the head customs guy, oh check this name, Maximillion Guy Grant Finlayson (text book example of being born with a silver spoon up your a*s), had a real hard on over a blowgun, OTF opening auto knife and a handful of slingshots they had found. This was great, I didn't have to say anything, the fed guy speaks up and tells him that he has no evidence of me illegally importing them, they are out of his jurisdiction and he should put them back where he found them. Hehe, I have this all officially on audio recording and transcript saying I'm allowed to own them . Silver spoon guy was not impressed!

At the end of the day customs left empty handed with a bill for new carpet in the living room, red faces, one with half a thumb and some serious explaining to do to their superiors.

Local uniforms were called back however and they and the feds did have a bit of a field day on me over some high capacity magazines + ammo I did not have a licensed firearm for, some narcotics and wait for it, 4 pairs of handcuffs. Did you know that a pair of handcuffs is considered a category 1 weapon in NSW ? Pfft. When asked why I had 4 pairs, the only appropriate answer was "because my wife has 4 limbs".

So as some of you are aware, I was tried and convicted under the new terrorism act, passport confiscated and I cannot enter a lot of countries (USA for one) until 10 years has passed and the record gets sealed (provided I be a good boy until then). I did manage to find a loophole last year and managed to get my passport back.

Well there you go, a quick glimpse at the most exciting day of my life. (Well second one actually, I don't want to go into details about the time the doors WERE kicked in and I awoke with an MP5 in my face).

Salivate and enjoy


----------



## ash

Geez, you're a special unit, aren't you!

Cool, my first terrorist encounter on the internet. I'll be expecting company of the uniformed kind any day now.

'Nother question...

How's that quadcopter rocking out?


----------



## Btoon84

Wow, sh!t just got real around here.


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> How's that quadcopter rocking out?


I've been through about a dozen props so far. Luckily they are cheap.

Sadly though I've also managed to snap the daughter board off the flight controller so I'm waiting on another of those from China before I can get it back in the air again. Cheap prices, slooooooow delivery 

Meanwhile, I've got all my cars up and going again and have been enjoying racing at the local tracks!

ps. I've just ripped a Mach 427 nitro out of the LST2. Would you be interested in that + carb + filter, tank etc ?


----------



## ash

Hrawk said:


> ps. I've just ripped a Mach 427 nitro out of the LST2. Would you be interested in that + carb + filter, tank etc ?


 *VE ASK ZE QVESTIONS, Mr HRAWK! :angrymod:*

But, yes... yes I would be interested. I'll have my people talk to your people.

Now, we need a "good cop" to come in and ask some easy ones.


----------



## trobbie66

Mr Hawk what is the one piece of machinery, that if lost , you would miss most from your shop?


----------



## Hrawk

trobbie66 said:


> Mr Hawk what is the one piece of machinery, that if lost , you would miss most from your shop?


Easy. My lathe. Although I do use the mill more than the lathe, a lot of my milling is for other people or other jobs. My lathe is where I have the most fun making things for myself.


----------



## ash

If you were a character in Game of Thrones, what would be your name, weapon, woman, gimmick, fate etc?


----------



## Btoon84

Whats your favorite dinosaur?


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> If you were a character in Game of Thrones, what would be your name, weapon, woman, gimmick, fate etc?


Hmm tough call without giving away too much spoiler wise...

Prince Baelor Targaryen the Second, son of Aegon Targaryen, brother to Selise and Ciandra Targaryen (twin girls).

My weapon of choice would be the Horn of command, an ancient relic of old Valyria which calls dragons to my aid and allows me to control them.

My woman to whom I was betrothed to at the age of six is Mirriam Baratheon, daughter of Stannis Baratheon and Milisandre the red witch.

Who needs gimmicks when you have a dozen dragons at your beck and call.

My fate is not yet written as I sit apon the small council with my auntie, Daenerys Targaryen as she rules the seven kingdoms from atop the Iron Throne.


----------



## Hrawk

Btoon84 said:


> Whats your favorite dinosaur?


Velociraptor


----------



## Imperial

what style of alchohol would you chug, sabor, or pour

beer, wine, champagne


----------



## Hrawk

Chug : Beer - Duh

Wine : Savor - Loves me a good red

Champagne : Pour, I don't drink the stuff but would pour it for others


----------



## ash

Hrawkmeister - What would you rather be doing right now?


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> Hrawkmeister - What would you rather be doing right now?


Flying my new RC plane I've just built. As perfectly clear as the skies are, the wind is quite strong and probably not a good idea for my maiden flight.


----------



## Btoon84

Hrawkmaster 1K, what would you say is the worst physical injury you have ever suffered? I say physical because we ain't talking broken hearts here pal! And subsequently what is your worst slingshot related injury? this can be either shooting/making related.


----------



## ash

Ooh, good Q.

Hrawk fitzDaddio - What kind of job will you be gunning for on completion of your current training?


----------



## Hrawk

Btoon84 said:


> Hrawkmaster 1K, what would you say is the worst physical injury you have ever suffered? I say physical because we ain't talking broken hearts here pal! And subsequently what is your worst slingshot related injury? this can be either shooting/making related.


9mm to the right thigh. Firing range accident. No not me, some other muppet. I just happened to be the idiot standing beside him.


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> Ooh, good Q.
> 
> Hrawk fitzDaddio - What kind of job will you be gunning for on completion of your current training?


CNC machinist. Preferably working on small scale items in a design and mass production environment. Currently making a deal with a gunsmith up north who has just purchased a large 5 axis mill and needs someone to operate it.


----------



## Btoon84

Somebody hasn't been numbering their responses like a good boy should. We've asked 16 questions so far but who's counting right?!

#17- If you could legalize anything.... and I mean anything from Murder, to MDMA, to... well slingshots in your case... ANYTHING. What would you grant LEGAL STATUS to? and everyone loves a part B... what would you make ILLEGAL that is currently legal?


----------



## quarterinmynose

Hrawk, If you could have any one body part light up at will as if embedded with LEDs or EL wire which body part would you choose and why? Any part whole or in sections. If you have two of said part you can choose one or both.


----------



## ash

If you were on the run from a nutjob ex-girlfriend who holds a grudge and is an unmedicated armed ASIO agent seconded to the NSA.... where would you hide out?


----------



## Hrawk

Btoon84 said:


> Somebody hasn't been numbering their responses like a good boy should. We've asked 16 questions so far but who's counting right?!
> 
> #17- If you could legalize anything.... and I mean anything from Murder, to MDMA, to... well slingshots in your case... ANYTHING. What would you grant LEGAL STATUS to? and everyone loves a part B... what would you make ILLEGAL that is currently legal?


Response no #17

*Legalize* : Without going into pages of detail, I would reverse a lot of the recent changes to our gun laws here in Oz. Some of them are just f'ing stupid and created by idiots who don't even know which end is the pointy end or cannot tell the difference between a 70 year old spring powered BB gun or a 2011 edition Barret .50 cal.

*Make Illegal* : Any Apple product. Mandatory 25 year jail sentences for owners of said product. Executions for people who own two or more.


----------



## Hrawk

quarterinmynose said:


> Hrawk, If you could have any one body part light up at will as if embedded with LEDs or EL wire which body part would you choose and why? Any part whole or in sections. If you have two of said part you can choose one or both.


Response no #18

A$$ cheeks. Mine are so wide these days I could seek employment at any local airstrip as a set of landing lights.


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> If you were on the run from a nutjob ex-girlfriend who holds a grudge and is an unmedicated armed ASIO agent seconded to the NSA.... where would you hide out?


Response #19

Well that one's easy. I'd hang out at her mothers place. Her mum knows the crap I've been through with her and would help me without reservation. She makes awesome pancakes and scones too.


----------



## Btoon84

Last Question!!!! :banana: #20

Hrawkmandude, You just won $500,003.64 and you have to spend the money in 24hours, but not on yourself. What would you do with the cash? Please provide an itemized list of your expenditures.


----------



## Imperial

Btoon84 said:


> Last Question!!!! :banana: #20
> 
> Hrawkmandude, You just won $500,003.64 and you have to spend the money in 24hours, but not on yourself. What would you do with the cash? Please provide an itemized list of your expenditures.


beer for everyone, what else.


----------



## treefork

Drum roll please..........


----------



## Btoon84

Imperial said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Question!!!! :banana: #20
> 
> Hrawkmandude, You just won $500,003.64 and you have to spend the money in 24hours, but not on yourself. What would you do with the cash? Please provide an itemized list of your expenditures.
> 
> 
> 
> beer for everyone, what else.
Click to expand...

by my calculations.... you'd still have .47cents left over......


----------



## treefork

View attachment 38349


----------



## treefork

:sleepy:


----------



## M.J

treefork said:


> images (4).jpg


Why do I get such a kick out of your "empty" posts? :lol:


----------



## treefork

View attachment 38423


----------



## treefork

View attachment 38424


----------



## Hrawk

Btoon84 said:


> Last Question!!!! :banana: #20
> 
> Hrawkmandude, You just won $500,003.64 and you have to spend the money in 24hours, but not on yourself. What would you do with the cash? Please provide an itemized list of your expenditures.


Buy a patch of land and build a private 1000m rifle range for friends. Probably spend $500k on this.

The rest I would give to charity.


----------



## Hrawk

Hmm, thinking about who to put in the spotlight next . . .


----------



## tnflipper52

Mr Hrawk, If you had the choice of one, and only one Red Headed woman on the face of the earth (make sure the wife does not see this), then who would the lovely lady be?


----------



## treefork

tnflipper52 said:


> Mr Hrawk, If you had the choice of one, and only one Red Headed woman on the face of the earth (make sure the wife does not see this), then who would the lovely lady be?


He answered all 20 questions.


----------



## tnflipper52

treefork said:


> tnflipper52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hrawk, If you had the choice of one, and only one Red Headed woman on the face of the earth (make sure the wife does not see this), then who would the lovely lady be?
> 
> 
> 
> He answered all 20 questions.
Click to expand...

Sorry, did not know there was a set of rules to this game.


----------



## treefork

Shame Shame :nono:


----------



## Hrawk

Karen Gillan


----------



## ash

It's not your day, Hrawk:


----------



## treefork

Judging from that stubble she wasn't a natural red head any way.


----------

